# Making Chess Game using Excel



## Louigi724 (Sep 10, 2014)

I tried using your search engine to see if there was a subject on chess game making using Excel and it returned a zero count on that subject. So I will feel free to ask. How can I make a real play chess game with excel? Hope someone tried and succeeded!


----------



## dermie_72 (Sep 10, 2014)

see if this link helps point you in the right direction.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/179258-excel-chess.html
or
https://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110209060017AAWT2Iw
or
how do i make chess game in excel - Microsoft Community


----------



## Louigi724 (Apr 8, 2015)

Neat!!!  ...and very true...  it´s like; 'give a man a fish and he will not starve for that day... teach him how to fish, and he will have food for the rest of his life!'


----------

